
New Study Confirms It: Breast-Feeding Benefits Have Been Drastically Overstated - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/02/27/breast_feeding_study_benefits_of_breast_over_bottle_have_been_exaggerated.html
======
noobermin
Whenever a "New Study Confirms" something, we need to relax for a moment
before we throw off the signs and proclaim that we've always been at war with
Eastasia. I remember a group that claimed that an experiment had found that
some tracked neutrinos had violated special relativity[1], one of the pillars
of modern physics, and I too remember the excitement that developed afterwards
only to dry up when it was found a faulty fiber optic connection was to blame.

It's not like the benefits of breast-feeding is some pillar of modern
medicine, but when just one study is accepted to a journal (and I'm sure there
are others), it hardly merits a complete rewrite of medical textbooks.
Remember, the important thing in science is _consensus_. As far as I can tell,
the consensus is that breast-feeding is more beneficial for newborns. So for
now, let's trust what the majority of doctors and health professionals have to
say.

Now, with regards to the article, it offers very damn strong evidence against
this hypothesis, especially the controlling for different parents. It would be
interesting to see in a couple of years if more studies corroborate the
conclusion of no net benefit to breast feeding.

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_anom...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faster-than-
light_neutrino_anomaly)

------
imakesnowflakes
Try Blue, it's the new Red.

